# Under score missing in action?



## Bruno de Malaisie (17 Octobre 2011)

Je viens de me rendre compte qu'il n'y a pas de "underscore" sûr le clavier de l'ipad!!!!!Étonnant car il existe sur le clavier de l'iPhone......
c'est ballot pour taper une adresse internet

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h36 ----------

Je me suis trompé. Je pensais être réveilé pourtant!!!Cela dit, l'iPad est de la bombe!!!!!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h44 ----------


----------

